

Zenefits (YC W13) Rolls Its HR Automation Services Out To All 50 States - laks_srini_hn
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/14/zenefits-rolls-its-hr-automation-services-out-to-all-50-states/

======
inmygarage
We have been using Zenefits for a couple months now and I have to say I am
incredibly impressed. They are lightning-fast on customer support and their
onboarding for new employees is super simple. They have saved me many hours
and at least part of one tree.

~~~
ddorian43
I don't get the 'at least part of one tree' ?

~~~
ptnapoleon
I believe he is speaking about a reduction in paperwork on his part, because
they are handling that for him.

------
makmanalp
I saw the Zenefits guy at a college talk recently, and I loved his
perspective, which was diametrically opposite to silicon valley hype. His take
was, find an "unsexy" problem and build your startup on that, because the
chances that you're solving a real problem that real people encounter is much
higher. Glad to see it's working out for him!

------
goeric
We've also been using Zenefits for a while now and it's amazing. Let's just
say I have a lot less headaches to worry about and I can focus on more
important things.

Parker and team are killing it. This is going to really disrupt insurance
agencies.

------
HaloZero
So curious, how do they compare against somebody like Algentis? Do they handle
all the same services or just insurance?

~~~
parkerconrad
Algentis companies are our favorite kind of client. We'll save you $2,000 /
year per employee if you switch from Algentis (you won't have to pay any more
algentis fees) and you don't have to change your existing health insurance (ie
everything about you current plans, pricing, insurance cards, etc stays
exactly the same). Best of all, it will only take you 60 secs to switch. We
just need your policy numbers for your insurance, and then we'll set up
payroll for you outside of Algentis -- usually through ZenPayroll, but can do
it with whoever you'd like.

~~~
borski
We switched to Zenefits from Algentis and couldn't be happier. The only thing
we lost was some HR work (employee handbook generation, etc.) but saved many
many thousands of dollars.

------
aeden
I'm glad to see they're rolling out all over the US. I really wanted to use
them when I first heard about them but couldn't. It looks like I still have to
wait until 2014 until they support a small business (i.e. < 20 employees) like
mine, but I'm glad to hear they're on track to handle it.

Now the next question: who is going to buy them, how long will it take, and
when they are finally purchased will they be torn apart by the buyer?

~~~
Amadou
They aren't free, but these guys cover more benefits than Zenefits does. The
business model isn't exactly the same either, but they do cater to small
businesses. I have no financial interest in them, but I've been using them for
like 15 years to handle my benefits, and off-and-on one other person on my
payroll.

[http://www.mbopartners.com/](http://www.mbopartners.com/)

------
dreeves
My understanding is that Indinero [[http://indinero.com](http://indinero.com)]
is a superset of this, with a focus on accounting. Or are the two
complementary?

